# my betta can't swim



## raulphy

My betta can't float or swim!!!!!! He is about 2 yrs old and for the last 3 wks he lays on the floor and fights to just swim up to get a bite of food and then sinks to the bottom. Help


----------



## bettafish15

Please fill out the form in the sticky in the top of the Diseases section, so we can help you.


----------



## Canuck Fins

As well, depending on the size of your tank, you might lower the water level so he doesn't have to go so far for air. We definitely need more information to help you.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

lower the water level and hope for the best. this is a pretty old betta.


----------



## raulphy

What size is your tank? 1 gal
What temperature is your tank? room temp
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
plastic plant
Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every 5-10 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? cond.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?he's face has a whitesh look, but it has been like that for about 6 months
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he can't swim or float
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 2-3 wks ago
Have you started treating your fish? no If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2yrs old








 
​





​



​


----------



## JKfish

I see the problem. He has swim bladder disorder, which is caused by poor water quality and consipation. He needs to be in a minimum of a 2.5 gallon tank, heated to 78-80* F. Right now, in a 1 gallon, you need to be doing 100% every other day at the very least. 

You can buy a 2 gallon sterlite tubberware for a dollar or two, and fill it halfway up to 1 gallon so he can reach air easily. To heal him, add one teaspoon of epsom salt per gallon, keep the tank in a warm spot, and do 100% water changes once a day, every single day. No slacking, because water quality is the key to his recovery. If he heals and can swim well again in less than 10 days, then that's great. Stop the salt use, and you can go to 100% every other day (I still recommend 100% every day however). If he isn't better by 10 days, stop the salt use, but still do 100% every other day. 

Also, very imporant, presoak his pellets all the way through before feeding (2-3 pellets twice a day), this will help reduce the chances of constipation.

As soon as possible or when he is healed, buy him at least a 2.5 gallon tank, and a heater (5 watts per gallon). If you buy it while he's healing, get it up and running, and have his tubberware floating in the heated tank (it'll keep his hospital tank warm as well, which will aid recovery.)

Once he heals and is the proper conditions, chances are he can have another 3 to 4 years with you seeing as bettas can live about 7 years.


----------



## raulphy

JKfish said:


> I see the problem. He has swim bladder disorder, which is caused by poor water quality and consipation. He needs to be in a minimum of a 2.5 gallon tank, heated to 78-80* F. Right now, in a 1 gallon, you need to be doing 100% every other day at the very least.
> 
> You can buy a 2 gallon sterlite tubberware for a dollar or two, and fill it halfway up to 1 gallon so he can reach air easily. To heal him, add one teaspoon of epsom salt per gallon, keep the tank in a warm spot, and do 100% water changes once a day, every single day. No slacking, because water quality is the key to his recovery. If he heals and can swim well again in less than 10 days, then that's great. Stop the salt use, and you can go to 100% every other day (I still recommend 100% every day however). If he isn't better by 10 days, stop the salt use, but still do 100% every other day.
> 
> Also, very imporant, presoak his pellets all the way through before feeding (2-3 pellets twice a day), this will help reduce the chances of constipation.
> 
> As soon as possible or when he is healed, buy him at least a 2.5 gallon tank, and a heater (5 watts per gallon). If you buy it while he's healing, get it up and running, and have his tubberware floating in the heated tank (it'll keep his hospital tank warm as well, which will aid recovery.)
> 
> Once he heals and is the proper conditions, chances are he can have another 3 to 4 years with you seeing as bettas can live about 7 years.


 

*Thanks, I'll try that. Hopfully he will be ok. raulphy*


----------



## raulphy

*It worked*

Thank you sooooo much. Just in the last wk he started to float and swim. His color came back and everything!!!!!! Everyday I did'nt think he would make it but after 4 months he is happy and healthy.


----------

